# HS624 Years / Serial Lookup?



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

In the continuing saga of searching for a used Honda blower, can anyone tell me what years the HS624 blower was sold in Canada and do a vin lookup for EZGF-1658036. The manual I found online dates from 2001.

Thanks!


----------



## Zuknewbie (Nov 9, 2018)

Following


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

r1web said:


> In the continuing saga of searching for a used Honda blower, can anyone tell me what years the HS624 blower was sold in Canada and do a vin lookup for EZGF-1658036. The manual I found online dates from 2001.


The prefix EZGF comes up as a Honda EU3000IS Generator. Are you sure about that serial number?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I posted a link a while ago to determine age of older Honda HS series snowblowers on Plano Power, but I think it only works for US models and not Canadian models.


Here is the link


https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you can also call Honda Customer Relations , give them the serial number and they will tell you when built. 

770-497-6400


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> you can also call Honda Customer Relations , give them the serial number and they will tell you when built.
> 
> 770-497-6400


That number only works for U.S. models, I think. You'd probably have to call Honda Canada once you confirm the serial number prefix. 888-946-6329


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> That number only works for U.S. models, I think. You'd probably have to call Honda Canada once you confirm the serial number prefix. 888-946-6329


ya, your're right . US only. I've called them about 5-6 times for this. they are very nice and quick. maybe a minute call. I already access that Plano Texas site for general info on years but whn I want to narrow it down to a year I call Honda.

Plano may be wrong on the HS1132 . correct me if I'm wrong but they say it was made between 1997-2001 and others have said it was built until the 1332 came out. maybe it was a specific 1132 sub model taht they did not list?

otherwise , i believe they are right on.


----------

